
Elixir is again in the spotlight. This time – flight booking - stanislavb
https://www.digitalnatives.hu/elixir/
======
stanislavb
I'm not in any way connected to DigitalNatives or promoting their work. It's
just interesting to read about one more successful Elixir use case.

